# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Royal Awakening [OOC]

## JNAProductions

> *System:* D&D 5E
> *Player Count:* Four at most
> *Style of Play:* Dual type
> *Allowed Content:* If it's not on the list, don't ask.
> 
> 
> PHBDMGXanathar'sVolo'sMordenkainen'sRavnicaEberronTashasFizbansMonsters of the MultiverseUA, Homebrew, or anything else available for free, legally, and online by request. *Include a link with any request!*
> 
> *Character Creation:* Mythweavers preferred, but anything I can easily read is acceptable
> ...


Please repost all PC details.

We'll mainly be using Discord for the OOC, but having a thread here doesn't hurt.

IC Thread

----------


## Xihirli

Tilda's here to be queer 

And also to do stuff

----------


## JNAProductions

Alexandria (1d20)[*5*]
Marie: (1d20+4)[*23*]

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d20+6)[*24*] History check

----------


## Xihirli

Insight: (1d20+4)[*20*]/(1d20+4)[*23*]

----------


## Nyan

Insight during the dinner I will use my passive insight of 12 (so 17 with advantage)

----------


## JNAProductions

(4d20)[*1*][*20*][*16*][*20*](57)

Rolling rolling rolling...

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+6)[*16*] PERCEPTION!

----------


## JNAProductions

*Init Rolls*
Tilda: (1d20+4)[*11*]
Ymir: (1d20+1)[*20*]
Alexandria and Marie: (1d20)[*4*]
Fleggr: (1d20+2)[*8*]
Big Wolf: (1d20+1)[*9*]
Wolf 1: (1d20+2)[*11*]
Wolf 2: (1d20+2)[*7*]
Wolf 3: (1d20+2)[*17*]

*Init Order*
20-Ymir
17-Wolf 3
11-Tilda
11-Wolf 1
9-Big Wolf
8-Fleggr
7-Wolf 2
4-Alexndria
4-Marie

----------


## Nyan

Before initiative
Firebolt attack
Attack roll: (1d20+5)[*8*]
Damage: (1d10)[*1*]
If crit add: (1d10)[*9*]

Turn on intiative
firebolt attack
Attack roll: (1d20+5)[*11*]
Damage: (1d10)[*10*]
If crit add: (1d10)[*3*]

Potential reaction (goliath freature) If triggered.
(1d12+5)[*11*]

----------


## IcemanJRC

Before initiative, Fleggr will climb a tree and hide. Fun fact: normal, real life wolves cannot climb trees. Magic wolves, who knows? Prepare an action to throw a net at anything outside our party that comes within 15 ft.

Move 30 ft to Tree closer to Wolf, Athletics check to climb STR+Prof+Expertise: (d20+9)[*23*]
Bonus to Hide, Stealth check DEX+Prof: (d20+4)[*24*]
Action to Prepare to throw Net STR+Prof, Disadvantage from Long Range, Advantage from Hidden: (d20+4)[*16*]

----------


## IcemanJRC

Perception check to spot the wolves WIS + Prof: (d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## JNAProductions

You spot no other wolves.

----------


## IcemanJRC

I'll stay hidden, free object interaction to stow net, action to draw spear. And I'll hold tight for now.

----------


## JNAProductions

Then next, we have the princess and her maid!

----------


## JNAProductions

(1D20+2)[*7*]

Save roll on big wolf.

Edit: I believe it's at -23 now?

----------


## Nyan

Crit damage for firebolt on big wolf

(1d10)[*6*]

Edit: Nice

----------


## JNAProductions

(2d4)[*3*] Crit damage from the wolf on Tilda.

Also, note that the big wolf now has three-fourths cover unless anyone can chase it down 50' and still attack.

----------


## Xihirli

Halo of Spores! (2d4)[*7*] necrotic damage!

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d20+2)[*4*]

Con save.

----------


## Illven

Arcana (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------

